# Big baby beast o-rings



## @cliff (28/5/17)

Hi guys,
Who has stock of o-rings for the Big baby beast? Preferably black or clear?



Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## @cliff (28/5/17)

Alternatively, who has black or red glass for the Big baby?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (28/5/17)

Try vapehyper for colored glass. That's where I got my black one from. Haven't seen the o-rings sold separately tho. If u do find them please do let me know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (28/5/17)

Will do

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (28/5/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Alternatively, who has black or red glass for the Big baby?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


I have standard tank Red glass and RBA glass in clear for the Big Baby Beast here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/spares-parts?page=2

No orings though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @cliff (30/5/17)

@BumbleBee will you be getting in any black ones?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> @BumbleBee will you be getting in any black ones?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


I will have a look at what I can get but it might not be very soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (30/5/17)

Thanks, that would be great

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/6/17)

Black Glass for the Big Baby Beast as well as o-ring sets have arrived


----------

